# Installing a new harddisk, problems



## skooter (Feb 21, 2005)

I feel like this is the stupidest question on the planet, considering I'm a PC expert, but I haven't figured out what to do here with this first foray into Mac hardware. This is the skinny:

I have an old Power PC 6500/300 that's running OS 8.6 - works great. I want to install a new hard drive and give it a fresh OS install but the system won't allow me. Every time I start the machine with an OS system/boot CD, it starts up and gets half-way through the progress bar and crashes saying there was an error and I have to reboot holding down the shift key. Ok, I've tried that. I've tried different combinations and timing with the Shift and/or C key, still get the error no matter what. I've tried this with an OS 8, 9 and 9.2.2 boot CDs, all with the same results.

So I searched around and found that to use a hard drive on a Mac it has to be "initialized" first and that may be the problem. Is that correct? If so how do I perform this on a system that only allows me one hard drive and won't let me boot on a CD?

Machine: Power PC 6500/300, 6gb IDE Harddrive, SCSI CD ROM, Zip drive, OS 8.6.

I'm cornfused and would greatly appreciate some direction.

Thanks


----------



## MSM Hobbes (Apr 23, 2004)

Welcome to TSG skooter! Sorry, but don't know since have not ran across doing this, but, the following may help. It does mention, as you do too, that must initialize: http://support.clubmac.com/display.asp?r=371

Another site that has much in the way of HD's: http://www.graphixmad.plus.com/mac_troubleshooter/harddisk_problems.html

Good luck, and let us know if this helped or not. If not, please be kind...


----------



## skooter (Feb 21, 2005)

MSM Hobbes said:


> Welcome to TSG skooter! Sorry, but don't know since have not ran across doing this, but, the following may help. It does mention, as you do too, that must initialize: http://support.clubmac.com/display.asp?r=371
> 
> Another site that has much in the way of HD's: http://www.graphixmad.plus.com/mac_troubleshooter/harddisk_problems.html
> 
> Good luck, and let us know if this helped or not. If not, please be kind...


Thanks for the greet. Well met!

I really appreciate the link. It's a good help for a lot of things but unfortunately not for this one. The utility programs are good, and good to know, but I don't see one that would address this situation. Thanks again.

Anyone else please?


----------



## MSY-Houston (Dec 5, 2004)

skooter said:


> I feel like this is the stupidest question on the planet, considering I'm a PC expert, but I haven't figured out what to do here with this first foray into Mac hardware. This is the skinny:
> 
> I have an old Power PC 6500/300 that's running OS 8.6 - works great. I want to install a new hard drive and give it a fresh OS install but the system won't allow me. Every time I start the machine with an OS system/boot CD, it starts up and gets half-way through the progress bar and crashes saying there was an error and I have to reboot holding down the shift key. Ok, I've tried that. I've tried different combinations and timing with the Shift and/or C key, still get the error no matter what. I've tried this with an OS 8, 9 and 9.2.2 boot CDs, all with the same results.
> 
> ...


Hey Scooter--

Luv the cornfused term--have used that one myself!

If I remember correctly, the Apple OS 8.x and 9.x cds came with a utility to initialize (format) a disk. Here's a suggestion, if you've got an original Apple CD. And no, I'm not sure this will work.

Put the original hard disk back in. Bootup.

Insert the bootable OS 9.2.2 CD into the CD drive. Make sure it's got the Drive Setup app in one of the folders (either Extras or Utilities, or something like that).

Go back to the hard disk (click on the startup hard disk icon).

Go to: System Folder/Control Panel/Startup Disk

Double-click on the Startup Disk icon. Select the CD as the startup disk.

Reboot.

If it starts up from the CD, go ahead and install OS 9.2.2. I think it came with some firmware updates that your hardware might need. To do a clean install, start the Install program. Look for an Options button on one of the screens. Select Clean Install. This will install the new system, but keep the old one so you can pull extensions, etc., if necessary (holler back if you need help with this).

If it starts up okay, and you really want a new hard disk, shut it down and switch the hard disks.


----------



## skooter (Feb 21, 2005)

Thanks, I'll try this out and get back to you. With my schedule it may be awhile but I'll definitely post back.


----------

